# Dodge RAM



## Canoeman (Oct 29, 2009)

Spur of the moment question:

What ambulance manufacturers are mounting boxes on Dodge Ram chasis?

Canoeman


----------



## resq330 (Oct 29, 2009)

Wheeled Coach has them.  They brought a demo to our squad.  Wasn't a big fan.


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 29, 2009)

Braun:
www.braunambulances.com


----------

